# Prius or Insight Software PHEV



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

nope not software and not just a charger


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

Head over to prius chat website and you will find a lot of information on the prius plug in kits, I have one fitted into my gen2 prius, it's got 76 lifepo4 cells in series, no bms used, I use cell loggers at the moment to monitor the cells and cut off the charger, also got 2 pcb's that control the supply of the additional battery, a charger and a few contractors, switches etc....

It's quite abit of work, but in my opinion well worth it with fuel prices in the uk over $10 a gallon.

I can now do close to 20 miles in full electric mode, and up to 60 miles in blended mode.
Most of my journeys are local in the village driving, so mostly in ev mode, and saving a fortune on gas prices, I also have a large solar bank so charge the car for free too.

Hope this helps alittle.

Anthony.


----------

